# Appetizers that go w/ ham



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I never really given much thought to ham,other than it's smokey and salty. Does anybody have any good ideas for appetizers that would go w/ ham that they are willing to share? Thanks alot, Mike


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Well, I think I may have posted this here before, but heck, it was rather awesome anyway, and a huge hit with the families.

Eggs Benny! MINI Eggs Benny!!!!

Use regular eggs and make the standard hollandaise. Then, on lightly toasted rounds cut from loafs of French stick bread, assemble your Eggs Benny thus, bread, sliced deli ham of choice (we used proscuto), poached quails egg, hollandaise.

These need to be served immediately of course, but they were soooo good! I guess you could do it in a presentation style service, have the toasted rounds and sauce and ham at the ready, and poach the eggs on a service request, then present.

Time consuming, but it would be an interesting little show for some HIGH paying guests....


----------



## justfryit (Feb 24, 2004)

I would explore fresh fruit. The watery sweetness cuts the rich salty ham. Maybe apples and pecans.


----------



## stephsherman323 (Feb 15, 2005)

-Tartlettes with chevre & serrano
-Small potato pancakes, some with sour cream and caviar, some with proscuitto and cream cheese
-Boconccini stuffed with proscuitto and sundried totamtoes


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about fruit and cheese, such as brie and pears or figs?
I would avoid prosciutto as it's another version of ham 
Little phyllo triangles filled with curried fruit or gorgonzola (not straight gorgonzola, but a cheese mix with it)
Cucumber tunnels filled with some kind of herbed, creamy cheese (dill, etc.)
California sushi rolls (vegetables only)
Stuffed cherry tomatoes
Something with jicama because it's crunchy and kind of sweet


----------



## shankdaddie (Feb 15, 2005)

Fodigger- I agree, i have once before served brie with malbatoast and fresh, very sweet and ripe pears. It worked out wonderfully! Good luck!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

My bad. I miss read the intention here. Well, been done to death really, but I still love them and they do go very well with a ham dinner. Deviled eggs!!

My dad and his sence of humor at work on St. Patties day, GREEN develed eggs and ham


----------

